# Just Joined



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum, Azera.


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to horse forums. I hope you have a wonderfu time here.


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

ok i didnt really introduce myself properly so here goes

My name is Jamie
I own 2 horses, an ID Spotted Saddle Mare named Fancy and a mixed breed gelding named Cowboy
We reside in Tennessee
Ive rescued alot of horses in the years owning horses but i wont get into them
Ive also hand raised a kitten and she is my baby

Cowboy









Fancy









my angel baby









all the stories of my horses and my kitten are on another forum but
I was kicked off of it because i had so much trouble there and problems with one of the members and that member had me banned because i said they like to start alot of fights on my posts and get them locked or deleted..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Cute horses, btw! I like their names, hehe my friend's horse is named Cowboy, but he's a roan!


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

well ive never heard of one named that and that name was meant for him..He truley is a Cowboy..He has been through so much..He was thin, had a chunk out of his hoof, and now he has been entangled in barb wire but most of those stories were on another forum ...


----------



## *fancypants* (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome!

ur horses are gawjus!

im new here too....hope to get to know you more


----------

